# Honaker Farm Kidding Watch Dec 2011 ~ Daisy Mae ~ It's TWINS!



## elevan (Dec 1, 2011)

I've been posting about this on my journal but it occurs to me that not everyone is reading it so here's the news of the day:



			
				elevan said:
			
		

> Daisy is getting super close.  Her ligs are gone (at least I can't feel them) and her rump is raised / hunched up, udder is full and vulva is opening. I still don't think it will be today (based on past experience) but it will be this week I'm pretty sure of that.  So keep those fingers crossed - PINK - PINK - PINK I'll keep you posted on her.


Journal link is in my signature


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 1, 2011)

OHH .. how exciting !!


----------



## poorboys (Dec 1, 2011)

thinking pink for you!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 1, 2011)

Ligs are non existent.  She's talking to her belly.  We're getting closer folks


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 2, 2011)

Congrats.

I listened to mine groan and grunt all night.  No belly talk.  *sigh*

You're gonna win this race, I just know it....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 2, 2011)

pink, pink, pink,


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 2, 2011)

Come on Daisy!  PLEAASSSSEEE!  Need to see babies!  Especially the PINK variety!  

K


----------



## elevan (Dec 2, 2011)

No babies yet.  If y'all remember Daisy's last kidding then you know that she definitely knows the Doe Code .


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Dec 2, 2011)

Praying you can outwit her this year!! also praying that you are blessed with all *DOELINGS**!!!!*    

_Edited to fix spelling error... oops._


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 2, 2011)

feed her a cayenne pepper and THEN give her a squeeze

  I dont even like popcorn


----------



## elevan (Dec 2, 2011)

Well here's a hint for Daisy...I have to run to Lowes and TSC in a bit, use your time wisely mama...hint hint  


Do y'all think she'll take the hint?  We'll find out later


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 2, 2011)

come on Daisy


----------



## elevan (Dec 2, 2011)

~*~*~*~Name the Kid Challenge!~*~*~*~

Pick the hour and date of Daisy's kidding and I'll let you name a kid if you're right! You do not need to pick the exact minute just the date and the hour.
Go to our farm's FB page and enter your choice as a comment there.  Only submissions on the farm's FB page as a comment to the challenge on our wall will count!


----------



## elevan (Dec 2, 2011)

She took the hint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I just got back at 3pm and walked to the barn to 2 precious little babies!!!!!  One boy and one girl!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 2, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> She took the hint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I just got back at 3pm and walked to the barn to 2 precious little babies!!!!!  One boy and one girl!!!!


OHHH !! YAH !!   sooo happy for you !! She obviously loves to read your journal .. are you sure you didn't leave a Ipad in the barn ??


----------



## MommaBugg (Dec 2, 2011)

PICS?!


----------



## elevan (Dec 2, 2011)

MommaBugg said:
			
		

> PICS?!


They're uploading...give me a few


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 2, 2011)

Names:

Cayenne  and Pepper...

You have too do it.  Because as soon as RTG suggested that you feed it to her so she would give birth, she did...


----------



## elevan (Dec 2, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Names:
> 
> Cayenne  and Pepper...
> 
> You have too do it.  Because as soon as RTG suggested that you feed it to her so she would give birth, she did...







The boy will be up for sale once weaned so I'm not sure if we're gonna give him a "name" or not.


----------



## elevan (Dec 2, 2011)

Pics in my journal here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=177586#p177586


----------



## Fluffygal (Dec 2, 2011)

They are adorable. Love the white bangs on the black girl it is too cute.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 2, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> She took the hint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I just got back at 3pm and walked to the barn to 2 precious little babies!!!!!  One boy and one girl!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 2, 2011)

They are just precious. Congratulations!


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 2, 2011)

I am so jealous that I could scream.

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!

I dont feel any better.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Dec 2, 2011)

<-- me hugging both of them


----------



## doxiemoxie (Dec 2, 2011)

A big congrats!  How about "Lowes" and "Tractor"?  just kidding,  I think Cayenne and Pepper are better choices.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 3, 2011)

Congratulations on the healthy twins Daisy.  What a wonderful gift you gave the Honaker Farm.  Well you did get one girl Elevan.   

K


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 4, 2011)

They are darling  Can't wait til we get our first babies here!!


----------

